# NAS Server/ kleiner Home-Server selber bauen



## slize26 (18. November 2012)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir gerne einen NAS Server selberbauen.
Die die es fertig zu kaufen gibt sind nicht grade Leistungsstark und ziemlich teuer.
Ich kenne mich mit NAS nicht wirklich gut aus.
Mir geht es darum Filme, Musik, wichtige Dateien usw; eventuell eine Homepage, und einen Teamspeak 3 Server, ((ggf. CS:S Server)) auf einem kleinen Server zu haben und diese von allen PCs bei mir Zuhause verwalten zu können. Wichtig ist mir auch ein ITunes Server um meine ITunes Daten zentral und unabhäning ablegen zu können.
Ebenfalls sollte aber auch ein externer Zugriff also von außen möglich sein aber mit Passwort abfrage, um Dateien runter/hoch zu laden, mehrere Benutzer für einen FTP zugang wären auch nett.
Mein Budget liegt bei 200-250 Euro. (Ohne Festplatten)
Der Server sollte wenig Strom fressen am besten ca 50 Watt und leise sein.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht welche Hardware komponenten ich genau für so einen NAS Server brauche oder ob auch ein ganz normaler PC geht.
Bei der/den Festplatten hatte ich an die WD-Red Serie gedacht, zum Einstieg sollten mir da 2TB reichen.

Um diese Anforderungen zu erfüllen habe ich bis jetzt als Betriebssystem nur das NAS System von Synology gefunden, wobei man dieses wohl kaum ohne eine NAS von denen bekommt. 
Windwos Server finde ich eine Intressante und nette umgebung, wobei ich nicht weiss ob das so ideal für micht ist. 

Erfahrungen: 
Zusammenbau stellt kein Problem da.
Erfahrungen mit Linux Servern und allgemein mit Servern/PCs sind mehr oder (weniger) vorhanden.
Experimentierfreude und Lernbereitschaft ist da.

Ich habe mich bei diesem Text an diesem Thema bedient: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nstellung/234376-nas-server-selber-bauen.html
Ich habe dieses auch gelsen und fand die Antworten sehr hilfreich, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob diese Syteme auf mich zugeschnitten sind.

Hofffe mir kann da einer helfen. 
Danke schoneinmal !
sliZ'e


----------



## Timsu (18. November 2012)

Die WD Red sind schon einmal eine gute Entscheidung.
Als Netzteil ein Cougar A300 oder ähnliche.
Falls du ZFS als Dateisysten nehmen möchtest, dann ein AMD System, ansonsten ein Intel Pentium/Celeron.

Du dürftest locker unter 50 Watt bleiben, würde auf 25-30 schätzen.

Außerdem würde ich die Homepage sowie Gameserver durch Virtualisierung von deinem privaten Dateiserver trennen.
Kann es ein normaler Midi Tower sein oder sollte es besonders klein oder leise sein?


----------



## derP4computer (18. November 2012)

> Bei der/den Festplatten hatte ich an die WD-Red Serie gedacht, zum Einstieg sollten mir da 2TB reichen.


Die WD Red Serie mag zwar gut sein, aber mir persönlich ist sie es nicht wert, also lautet mein Tip: Nimm die *WD Grenn* Serie.


----------



## Timsu (18. November 2012)

Die 15€ lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach für geringere Lautstärke, höhere Geschwindigkeit, RAID-Tauglichkeit, Dauerbetriebeignung etc.


----------



## slize26 (18. November 2012)

Also leise wäre aufjedenfall schoneinmal sehr nett ... wenns auch ein kleineres Gehäuse gäbe wäre ich auch nicht abgetan ... aber das is ersteinmal nebensächlich.

Zu den Festplatten, da muss ich mich dann entscheiden ... erstmal die restliche Hardware und dann weitersehen.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (18. November 2012)

Stimmt denn überhaupt dein upload und download für ein cs Server???


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2012)

1 x Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Intel Core i3-3220T, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220T)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10)
1 x Zotac H77-ITX WiFi, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (H77ITX-A-E)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3

493€


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2012)

HP ProLiant MicroServer N40L, Turion II Neo N40L, 4GB RAM (664447-425) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AmdNator (19. November 2012)

also abductee hat schon das beste aktuell was es im Preisleistung bereich gibt.. habe bei Cyberport für Kollegen auch den gekauft mit WHS 2011 dazu für 249 €

Ach PS: ich habe den auch und bin sehr zufrieden es macht spaß mit dem Teil zu arbeiten...

Gruß


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Das einfachste für den Preis vielleicht, garantiert aber nicht das beste.


----------



## AmdNator (19. November 2012)

Es gibt immer was besseres aber die sind meistens sehr teuer werden auch nicht benötigt..
Frage was hast du für eine Inet Leitung?


----------



## slize26 (19. November 2012)

Vielen Dank euch erstmal für die vielen Antworten.
Ich habe momentan eine 50 000er Leitung.
Werde diese aber für den Server auf 100 000-150 000 erhöhen.

Könntet ihr mir noch ein Btriebssystem für die oben genannten anforderungen Empfelen ? Besonders der zugriff von einem Iphone wäre interessant.


----------



## AmdNator (19. November 2012)

Also WHS 2011 kostet ca. 50€ die Lizenz ist was wo nicht schlecht ist gibt es viele Add-ins...


Gruß


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Naja würde das ganze sowieso trennen:
Für den Webserver/Gameserver irgendwas auf Linuxbasis.

Als iTunes Server entweder Windows oder auch Linux mit DAAPD.
Für den eigentlichen Datenspeicher ist es eigentlich egal, ich würde FreeNAS nehmen, da wäre aber ein AMD System zu bevorzugen.


----------



## slize26 (19. November 2012)

Okay ich hab mir jetzt mal Windows Home Server 2011 angesehen - auf mich macht das einen guten eindruck - vorallem der Preis von 50€ is vollkommen akzeptabel.
Einen CS:S Server bekomm ich auf Windwos ohne Probleme zum laufen, Teamspeak sowie ggf. Minecraft auch. Nur die CPU macht mir ein wenig kummer... könntet ihr mir noch eine i5 variante empfehlen ?
Und ein Problem mit Windows Server ist das zugreifen über ein Iphone ... Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen Browser Zugang gefunden, aber keine App.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2012)

hier eine i5-variante:
1 x Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10)
1 x Zotac H77-ITX WiFi, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (H77ITX-A-E)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3

568€


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Für den iPhone Zugriff könnte man Owncloud nehmen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2012)

hier noch eine xeon e3 variante:
1 x Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10)
1 x Zotac H77-ITX WiFi, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (H77ITX-A-E)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3

600€


----------



## slize26 (19. November 2012)

Okay vielen Dank nochmal ! 
Ist dieses Wifi Mainboard unbedingt notwendig ? 
Bzw. welche vorteile würde mir das den bringen ?
Könntest du mir da vll. noch eins ohne Wifi nennen ?


----------



## Jeanboy (19. November 2012)

Wifi brauchst du nicht, da gibts auch Sticks^^

ohne Wifi: ASUS P8H77-I, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI90-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder: ASRock H77M-ITX, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## slize26 (19. November 2012)

Und einen CPU Lüfter bräuchte ich noch ...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. November 2012)

EKL Sella 


klein und leise


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Homeserver mit WLAN oder DLAN ist eine ganz schlechte Idee...


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2012)

Warum?
Wegen der Übertragungsrate?


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Genau.
Außerdem ist sobald Last im Netzwerk anliegt der Ping wesentlcih höher.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2012)

450 mbit/s reichen doch. Ob man bei wlan jetzt 1 sekunde wartet oder bei lan 0,9 sekunden ist doch egal


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Zeig mir mal bitte ein Test, bei dem die 450 mbit/s auch nur annähernd unter Praxisnahen Bedingungen erreicht wurden.
Und selbst wenn es so wäre hätte man mit LAN nochmal mehr als das doppelte.


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2012)

Das stimmt schon, ich hatte mit meinem ZyXEL NSA325 und WLAN auch eine extrem schlechte Übertragungsrate. 
Auch der Seitenaufbau im Browser auf die Konfigurationsseite war extrem langsam.
War unzumutbar, ein Backup von 2TB hätte mehrere Tage gedauert, direkt über LAN gings super.
Ich denke DLAN sollte das aber besser können.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2012)

Ok, 450 mbit/s waren übertrieben. 90 mbit sind bei mir locker drin (killer wlan chip, weiss die genaue nummer grad nicht). (ich hab nen 100000er internetanschluss). Aber 90 mbit sind immernoch genug


----------



## soth (19. November 2012)

Für was? Für ein Back-Up ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## Timsu (19. November 2012)

Mit noch nicht einmal einem zehntel der Geschwindigkeit vom Lan würde ich mich nicht zufriedengeben, das ist schon extrem langsam.


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2012)

Der Killerchip bringt dir außer einem etwas besseren Ping rein gar nichts in der Übertragungsrate.
Überleg mal was 90MBit/s für ein Backup bedeutet, das sind "nur" ~11MB/s


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2012)

Naja, ich mach auch keine backups. Für multiplayer und hd videos reichts


----------



## slize26 (20. November 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal eine Frage und zwar habe ich einen "alten" Pc noch rumstehen... Atelco selbst konfiguriert ... Noch Ddr 2 ram/ board, welches ich gegen eins der neuen austauschen werde ( auch für den ddr3 Ram) nun zur Frage: Ich geh ma stark davon aus das das gehäuse keine Rolle spielt, bin mir aber beim Netzteil nicht sicher ... Ich weiss jetzt ausm kopf nich was da drin ist aber könnte ich das Netzteil auch problemlos für den dauerbetrieb nutzen ? Oder sind das spezielle ? 
Und wenn ich das nutzen kann bräuchte ich noch ein board für einen normalen midi tower ... 

Danke euch aufjedenfall nochmal !


----------



## Jeanboy (20. November 2012)

Atelco Netzteile sind oft der letzte Dreck... Ich würde ein neues und gutes NT kaufen, vor allem wenn Dauereinsatz geplant ist

(Gehäuse ist nicht so wichtig)


----------



## slize26 (21. November 2012)

Ok jo ne dann wird das teil komplett neu gekauft ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (22. November 2012)

z.B: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland billiger: Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

